# Emergency contact



## Lsuffle (Sep 9, 2016)

Good morning, I'm looking for someone near L'Aquila, Italy...my son is in the hospital there and has no phone. I need help getting someone to physically go there with a phone, IPad, Kindle...something so he can communicate with us. He borrowed a phone long enough to let us know he is in the hospital and they are not letting him make calls...
Can anyone help?


----------

